# Why did the chicken cross the road? The SJ / Guardians answer is...



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

Why did the chicken cross the road? …to get to the other side; but what would you say? 

Or better, what would be the general response or answer of SJ / Guardian people?


----------



## Miriamisfj (Apr 13, 2010)

Because it escaped from owners who were not looking after it properly, were unaware there was a hole in their cage, who went on holidays.... Walk up to it and if it reacts by crouching in submission like behaviour it is likely to be a pet- If it attacks you maybe its reason for crossing the road is more like escaping from the evil humans.

(Wondering what the point of this thread is but I am bored so enjoy)


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@Miriamisfj ...ah a typical SJ response ) you need a clear purpose as to why this is needed...I guess the chicken dilemma has been extensively debated, I was just keen to know how certain types / temperament deal with this question, that's all


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Because it saw something SHINY.

Because it wanted to get over to its waiting family of chicks. It made an epic odyssey, dodging cars and pedestrains to get home.

It wanted to get across as fast as possible because it is _chicken_ of cars. *rimshot*


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Papa.tuti said:


> ...you need a clear purpose as to why this is needed...


/discussion


----------



## Tanigi (Sep 25, 2010)

Honestly, my first thought was that SJ's would just go with the original answer... _obviously _it was to get to the other side.

...Or, alternatively, the chicken didn't _have _a reason, because chickens are rather brainless creatures and tend to wander aimlessly.

(You know, I'm ashamed to say that I actually still find this joke funny. >.>)


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

He'd heard that there were some hot chicks on a hen weekend.


----------



## Pr0verbs (Mar 2, 2012)

It was hungry.


----------



## Williebud (Mar 25, 2012)

He was married to an ENTJ, and needed time to himself.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

It saw food (I realised I was hungry after I thought that).


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I'm glad it crossed safely. It's so cute and all alone - can I take it home?


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Papa.tuti said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road? …to get to the other side; but what would you say?
> 
> Or better, what would be the general response or answer of SJ / Guardian people?


It already crossed the road, so it's returning home...


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 14, 2012)

This is a cute thread. Having owned chickens for some years now I can verify they aren't as stupid as people may believe. They definitely have a method to their perceived madness. Hens are smarter than roosters. 

For my part, the chicken crossed the road because someone was offering them lucky charms. Ours are friendly and will eat out of your hand. They have a good life.


----------



## Stokholm (Sep 28, 2011)

I finally had someone explain the joke to me; "Why did the chicken cross the road? To get to the other side." You know? The other side? as in, I stuck a fork in an outlet and traveled to the other side? I got hit by a car and traveled to the other side? It's kinda morbid when you think about it, but it's a pun so I find it somewhat amusing. 

Here's what I thought of though;
"Why did the ISTP-chicken cross the road? To show that it he wasn't chicken."
"Why did the ESTP-chicken cross the road? Because it could."
"Why did the ESFP-chicken cross the road? Because it saw something shiny."
"Why did the ISFP-chicken cross the road? No one else was doing it, and why not?"
"Why did the INFP-chicken cross the road? They imagined the cars would stop for it."
"Why did the INTP-chicken cross the road? Because the fox wouldn't chase it there, and that was step one."
"Why did the ENTP-chicken cross the road? Because it had to get the car parts from under the cars."
"Why did the ENFP-chicken cross the road? Because it was dared."
"Why did the ENFJ-chicken cross the road? It wanted a near-death experience to see the other side."
"Why did the ENTJ-chicken cross the road? It was necessary to overthrow the pig empire."
"Why did the INTJ-chicken cross the road? There was a crack in the road that had to be fixed."
"Why did the INFJ-chicken cross the road? To negotiate peace with the pigs after the ENTJ-chicken declared war."
"Why did the ISTJ-chicken cross the road? It was following the ESTJ-chicken."
"Why did the ESTJ-chicken cross the road? It was following the ENTJ-chicken into war with the pigs."
"Why did the ESFJ-chicken cross the road? To make sure the poor foxes that got hit by the cars were okay."
"Why did the ISFJ-chicken cross the road? Because all the other chickens were doing it."


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

It didn't realize it was crossing a street. It was just walking where it pleased.


----------

